# Strange!



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

I was re-aquascaping tonight and I pulled my filter out and on the back was this amoeba lookin crazy couple "BLOBS" of goo. Weird... transparent with little brownish black dots looked to be moving a little bit, kinda creeped me out... anyone ever seen anything like that?


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

well I am assuming that after a single day in my aquarium it couldn't be shrimp eggs could it?


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

do you have a picture??? That'll better help us to tell you what it is. Maybe Hydra???


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

pond snail eggs?


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

Planaria worms?


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

Erirku said:


> do you have a picture??? That'll better help us to tell you what it is. Maybe Hydra???


I flicked it off in a can like an idiot..... and my card reader is broken on my computer.


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

If it wasnt mobile, then its pond snail eggs.


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

247Plants said:


> If it wasnt mobile, then its pond snail eggs.


what if it WAS mobile?


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

If it was mobile, then smart money is on planaria.

DJ


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Does it look like this :

















I don't know their name but they are some kind of mollusks and are generally harmless .


----------



## ereefer (Jul 14, 2007)

no it was prob 3 cm in oblique diameter like a snot drop with little brown dots, I am assuming it was some type of eggs left by something. I do have some snails that came on my driftwood, my co worker at the LFS said it was good snails, they are small.... I dunno, just guessing here.
Eirik


----------



## grumbolar (Oct 4, 2006)

planaria (flatworms) become independently mobile at very small size and look more like a shrimp turd. (I honestly don't know if they're from eggs or livebirth, but I have them and see them swimming very small) Snail eggs are goo with dots, I have those too. My cherry shrimp carry their eggs with them, they don't lay them.


----------

